# Rebirth Loft



## bhymer

Over the next couple of weeks will share my one year remodel of a starter loft. It started out as a 4x8 loft and now is 12x16, with four 6x8 sections.











Rebirth a period of new life,growth,or activity, a revival.


----------



## orock

Wow wish my loft was that big. My loft is 8×20.


----------



## APF_LOFT

bhymer said:


> Over the next couple of weeks will share my one year remodel of a starter loft. It started out as a 4x8 loft and now is 12x16, with four 6x8 sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebirth a period of new life,growth,or activity, a revival.




can you post some pic of it?


----------



## bhymer

Can someone please explain how to load pictures???? Thanks


----------



## HmoobH8wj

picture picture..


----------



## Wayne Johnson

The simplest way is to go to a site like photobucket.com and set up a free account. After you upload a picture to photo bucket you will find them in you album there. Click on the image and there will be several lines of cude under it. The bottom one is the one you want. Right click on it and save. Then come to this site and add them to your post. They appear as code untill they are posted.


----------



## bhymer

This is my old 4x8 starter loft.


----------



## bhymer

My remodeled loft 12x16 about 90 % done....


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Glad to see you learned to post pics. Nice looking loft.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Sorry made post to wrong thread.


----------



## horseart4u

WOW that thing is huge can you get some inside shots


----------



## HmoobH8wj

more picture more picture.


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- Very nice job on your loft. Would love to see some inside pics and if you could explain how your ventilation works. I see no windows for light unless you have a skylight on the rear side of the roof. Just like to know how it all works for you and your birds. Again a beautiful job on the construction. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Its raining all day today.. Will take more pictures and post as weather gets better. In short my ventilation is based on a chimney system. I'll explain more with pictures. With the help of pigeon talk and many pigeon cd's,books and local advice, I came up with this loft. It has not been tuned yet,and hasn't been raced out of yet. Adjustments will be made as I go....

It is 12x16, divided into 4 6x8 sections. Two in the front for racing and two in the back for breeding.


----------



## Greek Boy

byhmer- this picture explains alot and I see where your air exits thru the chimney. Looks a little like a modified "Bieche" chimney system. Nice windows and I now noticed the opaque roofing on either side of your aviary which lets light in as well. Good idea to place sheet metal between brick and wood so water would not seep into wood from the bricks and lawn. The gutter emptying into a rain barrel is also a good way to keep water from collecting around and under loft. The extra water collected could be used alot of ways. Well thought out construction job all around. Would love to see interior pics when ever you get the time. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Thanks.. The shields on the concrete blocks are to deflect the water and are termite shields. The barrel collects the water run off and I hook a hose to it to water my garden.

My loft faces the worst possible direction WEST, thats why the front is so closed up, but there is plenty of ventilation.Look at the back of the loft, the soffit is 1/2 inch wire cloth. The east wind hits the wall and climbs up the wall into the attic, flows to the chimney and pulls the air from all sections.

I'll take inside pictures later.Kenny


----------



## bhymer

A copy of my DAD in front of our old loft in 1975. We flew from 1966 - 1980 when I was a kid.....


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- Kenny it looks like your father had a real nice loft. It appears to be a racing loft if I am correct. I'm sure the pigeons brought you and your father closer than most. I think its great that you are continuing the sport and will someday share it with your family. I'm sure your dad is proud of the new loft you are constructing. All the best to you and yours for the future of our great sport.-Nick


----------



## bhymer

Thanks Nick. I helped him then, now he helps me. Will start back flying in OB.
I have worked for a year remodeling this loft. I won't race until I can do it right. Do you race... 

Will post more pictures tomorrow. Kenny


----------



## Greek Boy

bhymer- Kenny, I did race for about 5yrs. and did well with Smidell Bricoux strain and Fabrey's. Had birds since I was 12. Lived in a beautiful home in New York and after about 17yrs. my wife and I split up. Sold the birds and both lofts. Been living in a apartment in Rockville Centre for last 18yrs. Will be buying a home soon I hope in Oregon and after settled will get right back into it. Pigeon Talk and alot of the great people I meet here keep me going. I love looking at well built lofts and communicating with their owners for new ideas and designs. Thanks for corresponding with me.-Nick


----------



## Loserr's Loft

Some inside pictures would be nice,


----------



## bhymer

Will try to take some interior pictures tomorrow before it gets dark..


----------



## bhymer

Finally have a nice day.. Here is the youngbird racing section. The first picture is my anchor system. I live in a area where you must anchor any freestanding shed. They are 30 inches deep on a 10 degree angle and the cable is bolted to the floor joist at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## bhymer

The rest of the youngbird loft.


----------



## bhymer

The last photo. I will paint this section when I move over these birds to the OB section.


----------



## horseart4u

you have a very nice set up...


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- Kenny, I really like the interior of the loft. The ventilation system should work very well. I like your use of double bob traps. One in and one out should sharpen their use of them. A few questions if I may? What kind of clock will you use? Electronic with pad or the old type clock with capsules,countermarks, and a crank handle? Your birds look healthy and clean with good weight. What blood lines are you flying? One more and thats it. The board that swings up and is held with the pole, what is that used for? Thank for taking the time to answer my questions. Really nice loft. yours in sport Nick..


----------



## bhymer

I have read and watched all info possible on the building of lofts. Mine is not perfect but will be adjusted as needed. I have build it with the conditions present at my location in mine.

The double trap is for the rapid training of youngsters to not fear the trap. They must trap out and back in daily, also training themselves to trap. The outside avairy acts as a settling cage. I will use a electronic clock, a pad placed in the aviary touching the trap.

The folding board is for feeding. The advantage is that the birds arriving can see the board and feed from the trap. I feed the birds, clean the board and fold it out the way. Also when the board is up they relate it to feed time.

I fly two main families of birds. Casaert and Devriendts. Good luck.


----------



## vangimage

Nice loft.


----------



## rpalmer

bhymer said:


> I have read and watched all info possible on the building of lofts. Mine is not perfect but will be adjusted as needed. I have build it with the conditions present at my location in mine.
> 
> The double trap is for the rapid training of youngsters to not fear the trap. They must trap out and back in daily, also training themselves to trap. The outside avairy acts as a settling cage. I will use a electronic clock, a pad placed in the aviary touching the trap.
> 
> The folding board is for feeding. The advantage is that the birds arriving can see the board and feed from the trap. I feed the birds, clean the board and fold it out the way. Also when the board is up they relate it to feed time.
> 
> I fly two main families of birds. Casaert and Devriendts. Good luck.


I think you did a great job. It's very nice. I hope your "old" door is not so old as to still have a lead base paint on it. 

BTW .. Your birds look great also.


----------



## bhymer

Thanks. Most of the materials for my loft have come from a local second hand company called the GREEN PROJECT.. All materials are donated to this project and sold to repurpose and recycle materials that would otherwise go into landfills.

I will check into the lead paint, as this didn't cross my mine. Thanks for your advise...


----------



## bhymer

This is my setup in my OB loft. Its the same size and setup as the YB, but instead of perches on the wall, I have put nestboxes.....


----------



## horseart4u

i REALLY LIKE it


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- A very professional set up in your OB section. With those type of nest fronts you have alot of options. It's perfect if you decide to fly the widowhood system. Again a beautiful job Kenny. Would like to see breeder sections when and if you have the time. Thanks, Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Thanks. Will try to post more this week. These are the best fronts for me. There is many ways to utilize your space. I have shown three different ways to use them, plus they should last a long time.


----------



## bhymer

Build a new trap today. Will use in my extra's section. Will post installed after I finish.


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- Nice and professionally made and with steel cover door even better. You really will have a well operating racing loft when completed Kenny. I'm sure your father is excited as you are to see it complete. For that manner so am I. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Thanks Nick. I have installed the trap with a twist. I'm trying to utilize all the info I have obtained through this site and the many DVD's I have watched. The first loft I built, without any outside influence and made a ton of mistakes. I flew the hard way for a few years before deciding to get out or do it the right way. I know it will pay off in OB's. 
Will post pictures in the next couple of days.


----------



## bhymer

Here is some pictures of the trap installed. This is my extra's loft.


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- I see what you mean, you are using a window and a set of bobs which can be used in a number of ways. Window down to keep weather and or birds out. Window and bobs up so birds can exit into aviary or released for exercise, bobs down for trapping. A simple but very smart move. Like I said a well designed racing loft. Everything can be used in more ways than one. Great job-Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Thanks Nick.. This section can be used for breeding, braking youngsters, racing OB's, or for separating. Its better to study and ask many questions before jumping into building a loft. Many simple idea's will greatly increase the usage of space and enjoyment of racing. Will post breeding section soon.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I like the wire nest fronts. Did you make those? The variety of colors should keep down some fighting between pairs. The window/trap looks great, very professional job.


----------



## bhymer

Thanks. The fronts were purchased from Jedd's pigeon supplies. They are plastic coated and should last a long time. Good luck.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I like the feeding table. It should limit the loiterers, and get 'em across the pad quickly.


----------



## bhymer

Yes. That was the idea. I can stand by the door and toss feed on the board and call them in. Also its high off the ground even with the avairy.


----------



## bhymer

Tomorrow will be posting pictures of my individual breeding boxes. They are 30x24x24. Again done with a twist to help with the convenience of entering and keeping clean.


----------



## bhymer

My four individual breeding boxes..


----------



## bhymer

The rest of the pictures.


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- excellent job once again. Individual boxes to guarantee parentage with double nestbowls. I've always liked the double nestbowls especially with one up above. It gives the parents a chance to get started on second round without being disturbed by the first round. I like your sliding doors made of the shelving. I've seen this in Shadybugs loft as well and even as an aviary floor. Great idea gentlemen. I noticed more and more fanciers are using them in their lofts. Using two sliding doors give you full access to clean from either side. Kenny your building a great racing loft. I'm sure these designs will pay off when the time comes and your in full swing with breeding and racing. Good luck to you sir.-Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Thanks. The shelving is the right answer. Heavy duty wire coated with plastic. I made them removable to clean with a brush and hose. The nestbox clean easy from either side, plus I notched out the trim on the bottom front so I could scape out and collect the droppings. 

Hope you get a chance to build your loft soon. Next I'm working on a system to collect and dispose of waste under my aviaries.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

cool idea love the boxes


----------



## Rafael/PR

yep that look great and space-sage, lot of room to stretch good job


----------



## checkered

Nice loft! Love the breeding boxes.

So you don't have problems with your neighbor complaining about the noise?

It looks like the loft itself is pretty close from the neighbor's house?


----------



## bhymer

My first loft was the Red Rose starter loft. When I decided to remodel it, I talked to my neighbor. They are retired and they love to watch the pigeons exercise. Plus they also have a camp they spent time at.

By code the loft has to be at least 6 feet from my house and the fence. The position of my loft is not ideal, but it is where my family agreed to place it for many reasons. 

I did obtain a permit from the city before starting this remodel. I didn't want trouble after I had started. Everything is build with code in mine. They were every helpful with materials and standards.

One day I will explain why I returned to racing pigeons after a absence of 25 years.


----------



## gogo10131

What size are those nest boxes in your old bird loft? Im redoing my breeding secretion in my loft and I really like your setup. Can you give me the size of the nest boxes and where did you get the nest fronts? Thanks


----------



## bhymer

29 wide x 14 1/2 tall and deep. the fronts were purchased at Jedd's Pigeon supplies. The plywood is 3/4 purchased at Home Depot.


----------



## bhymer

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone have a great and safe holiday....


----------



## bhymer

After much consideration, decided to add more light to my flying loft...


----------



## almondman

Looks like it turned out great. Enjoy the light. Were the new panels expensive, and where did you get them?


----------



## spirit wings

I used the opaque ones on my loft and are very happy with them... you're breeding boxes are some of the best I have seen pics of..


----------



## bhymer

Thanks.. The skylight panels were obtained from the same company that made the metal ones.. I could have gotten them cheaper from a building supply company but they didn't match the pattern. 

The nestboxes are working out great, I got the idea by studing the many other nestboxes offered on this site. Thanks to all who offer their idea's and all that question why did you make it that way.


----------



## Greek Boy

bhymer- I like what you did to allow more light into the loft. Those panels were just the ticket needed. How has your breeding season gone with the new nestboxes and your large individual boxes? Nice work-yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Thanks Nick... The boxes have worked out great.. After I band the youngsters I move them to the bottom and replace with a fresh bowl.. This encourages the pair to renest without the interference of the youngsters...


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- Having a upper shelve is a great advantage for the parent birds. Excellent designed boxes. Good luck with all your new youngsters. You have a very well thought out racing loft and looking forward to all your pics and ideas to come.-Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Here is my lastest project trying to deter Hawks. Purple Martins.. I build this house last year and they returned this year with many more. I got this idea from the American Racing Pigeon News magazine july-august 1971...

Hawk Control:
A recent visitor to our new shop was Mr. Jesse Edwards of Brandywine Maryland, a veteran fanicer of more than 50 years with the racing pigeon. In the course of our conversation, Mr Edwards mentioned that a good thing for keeping hawks away is a Martin house somewhere in the vicinity of the loft because the Purple Martins attack the hawks and drive them away.
Just passing along a bit of information for some who may be plagued with hawks and possibly could attract some Martins as defenders.


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- This idea of the Purple Martins works great. It will keep the hawks away from the loft and away from your pigeons when their flying in the vicinity of their home. Others have recommended placing CD discs around the loft because the glare keeps them away. Also in trees I'm told. I know the Purple Martins constantly chase the hawks relentlessly untill the predators get tired of it and move on. Thanks for mentioning it on Pigeon Talk. I'm sure fanciers will follow this great idea. Yours in sport- Nick..
PS- hows your racing teams working out so far?


----------



## bhymer

Thanks.. Here's a couple of my latest youngsters...


----------



## bhymer

Thanks Nick.. Got a late start but have finished up strong. I think I have many quality youngsters, now its up to me to coach them up...


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- I like your friends hanging on the roof but I love those youngsters better. They look like a picture of health. Some of them look like they been flying or should be. I wish you all the best in the new season. How is old bird season coming along? Keep coming with your pics of your birds and loft. Looking real good. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Nick I'm not flying OB right now as I have been remodeling my loft. My first team is out and flying , the second team will be as soon as the wind dies down.. I am behind this year, as I hope to begin training by this time next year. I'm glad you keep up with this site and hope you get your turn soon.. Kenny


----------



## bhymer

Like Nick, I was away from pigeon racing for 25 years. I visited lofts, read blogs, magazines looked up pigeons on e-bay,pigeon auctions etc. I when over hundreds of times the type of pigeons I was looking for. 

These two youngsters are the first step to filling this goal.. Now this is only in the hand , part one done. The next part is in the basket.. I'll next coach them up and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## Greek Boy

Bhymer- Kenny those two youngsters look good and healthy. Can I ask what blood lines are they down from? They look strong on the wing, did you just get them or have you got them flying already? Is that them I see in your aviary with your other youngsters? I ask because they look old enough to be flying with your team. I'm really getting itchy to start. Boy I miss training and racing a good solid team of youngsters. Keep up with the pics whenever you have time. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## bhymer

They are Devriendts.. I have just started to settle them.. My Dad and I flew them from 1966-1980 with much success..

I know you'll get your chance soon. Please keep offering your advice, its helping many. Thanks


----------



## bhymer

Settling my last youngsters. I've always wanted a extra perch for the birds to settle but didn't like the way it looked in my yard... I saw this table at a garage sale and added used 1 1/4 inch plastic pipe legs from a repurpose center. It helps the birds gain their confidence from the landing board to the table... And I can easliy take it down..


----------



## almondman

I like your table idea. Convenient and serves your purpose? How do you like your skylights, now that you have had them for awhile?


----------



## bhymer

I really like the skylights.. It was a simple answer for added light and the birds seem to have responded well to them.


----------



## almondman

Thank you! I am hoping to get started on my loft soon, and really like your idea for extra natural lighting. They look like they will hold up well in all kinds of weather. My only concern is still snow weight during our winters.


----------



## Greek Boy

Kenny- the table is a great idea. More room to land on and a place to check out their loft from a short distance away. I have seen this idea of a landing table used alot in photos in Belgium, Germany, UK, and the Netherlands. Especially when you have a large team trying to land on small board or entrance. On race day its removed and the bird goes straight to the entrance and trap. Very nice. Great racing loft! Well thought out. All the best with your team. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Thanks Nick, still behind this year will be better prepared next year.. Birds are out , most are doing well.


----------



## Greek Boy

Kenny- anyone who puts as much work and thought into their passion should come out doing good. Especially when you have the right combinaton of loft, health, and great bloodlines. Good luck to you sir, you deserve it! Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Table in use.... Also my security team...


----------



## almondman

Nice pictures! I don't want to make your attack rabbit mad.


----------



## Greek Boy

Kenny- those youngsters look healthy a full of vigor. I'm glad to see the table is working for you. Beautiful young homers, and I love your security team. A rabbit? Now thats something you don't usually see with a terrier. All the best-Nick..


----------



## bhymer

I had the rabbit ( joey ) first, then brought in the dog ( Peanut )as a puppy and they became friends. They run around the yard together.. 

Birds are maturing daliy, will spent plenty of time coaching them up... I have a lot to prove this youngbird season... I'm a second generation flyer in our combine.. Thanks


----------



## almondman

Good luck with your birds, and in your sport. Please let us know how your season goes.


----------



## raftree3

I also have a table nearly just like yours for my YB loft......need something for my OB's, seasons half done so I'll figure something for next year. I'm sure you'll think it's a good addition. My table is stationary however, never thought about removing it on race day?


----------



## bhymer

Whenever I have a very special, or a pigeon that the original owner would be hard to track down, I mark the wings. I went to the local rubber stamp company and had my phone number stamp made. I stamp two flights on each side. It has worked in the past and hope it will work for you.. Good Luck


----------



## Greek Boy

Kenny- the stamping is a great idea for a bird you want returned. I believe one can also get bands with your phone number on it as well. I mention this because feathers are moulted or ripped out by a predator where a band stays on as long as the leg does, hopefully for life. Excellent idea, most non-fanciers wouldn't know what to do but a phone number-anyone can call. All the best-Nick..


----------



## bhymer

Happy Father's Day to all. Keep them flying...........


----------



## Greek Boy

Kenny- right back at you and to all the fathers and pigeon dads of the world. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## bhymer

My new line of Mexican Janssens...


----------



## bhymer

I have to go out of town for a couple of days, so I came up with an emergency water bucket.. It will hold four gallons of water.. Will test overnight and will leave tomorrow.. Will post how I made it when I return...


----------



## Greek Boy

Kenny- Excellent idea while you are somewhere else. Double 5 gallon buckets. One dispenses and the other supplies the water. Very good idea. Hope all is well with the family and birds. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## bhymer

Update to show the difference between a youngster and a yearling


----------



## Greek Boy

Ken- 2517 matured into a beautiful yearling. I hope it's a winner for you. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## bhymer

thanks Nick, that is the result of 40 years from a experienced pigeon breeder..

I stocked him out of the nest, something I never do, but many think he is one of a kind ??? I have some siblings in the basket..

Only put in the sky what you can live without...


----------

